# Toyota starting problem



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

sometimes my 89 pickup will start on the first try, other times it takes five minutes of twisting the key, trying the clutch-start-cancel off and on over and over before it will start. When this happens, it doesn't crank or turn over, basically does nothing. I was told my battery was junk so the starter wasnt getting enough voltage, and the battery did in fact test out bad, so I put in a new one. I also thought it had something to do with the aftermarket alarm system, but apparently that isn't the case. The more I do this the more I suspect there may be a loose wire or ground on the starter, either that or something wrong in the clutch start cancel circuit. I just had a new clutch installed, so the tranny and probably the starter was removed. Seems like I should check the starter connections next, huh? Was just wondering if anyone had gone throught the same thing, sometimes these things are common and someone will know where to point me.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

There are two contacts in the starter that have worn out. Basically you get lucky sometimes and get the voltage. Most people think that it is the starter itself and replace the whole unit when just the contacts need to be replaced. Very common problem though in higher milage Toyotas. 

The problem is that most dealers don't seem to have the ability to look up the right part numbers. A search on the internet will locate the right part numbers or maybe even let you order the small copper contacts. Cost is under $10.

You will have to remove starter from vehicle. The pop off the solenoid cover to get at the plunger and contacts (two phillips screws) A couple more scres get the contacts off and you will be set.

While you are at it clean up the large cable from the battery mounting as well as the smalller wire which may need a new spade end.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Awesome, that's just the info I was hoping to find. Thanks a bunch. I think what I'll do when I get the time is pull the starter, take it apart and bring the parts with me to the dealer so they can see what I need.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

This is a good place to get them from. THe dealers don't know anything about the older parts unless you go to them with a part number.

http://www.startercontacts.com/


----------

